# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Hardware & Περιφερειακά Η/Υ >  >  Asus X99 DELUXE U3.1

## petros32

Καλησπέρα!  :Smile: 

*Πωλείται:*

	Α) Asus X99 Deluxe U3.1 με απόδειξη αγοράς από ελληνικό κατάστημα (07/07/2016) εντός εγγύησης (έχει 3 χρόνια από την ημερομηνία αγοράς).

	Στο κουτί της με όλα τα παρελκόμενα και τα βιβλιαράκια εκτός από την  Hyper M2*4 optional card η οποία δεν μου δόθηκε μαζί (ωστόσο η μητρική  δέχεται onboard κανονικά M2 SSD και έχει και βάση στήριξης μέσα στα  παρελκόμενα).

	Αγοράστηκε από έμπιστο μέλος σε παρά δίπλα site, ωστόσο άλλαξαν τα  σχέδιά μου και μου έμεινε. Δεν την έθεσα σε λειτουργία και δεν έχω  επεξεργαστή, μνήμες και ό,τι άλλο για να γίνει δοκιμή. Λογικά είναι  πλήρως λειτουργική καθώς ως τέτοια την αγόρασα.

	Έχω κάνει κάποιες συναλλαγές κι εδώ και σε άλλα site με πολλές θετικές  αξιολογήσεις, αν κάποιος την αγοράσει και εντοπίσει πρόβλημα, μπορούμε  να αναιρέσουμε τη συναλλαγή. 

	150 ευρώ

Αττική με συνάντηση σε σταθμό μετρό: Άγιο Αντώνιο ή Αιγάλεω ή - θα  βόλευε πολύ αν μπορείτε να έρθετε - στη Λεωφόρο Τζων Κέννεντυ 154  Περιστέρι TK 121 36 που είναι κεντρικά (έχει έναν Σκλαβενίτη εκεί).

	Συνεννόηση ﻿εδώ, στείλτε ΠΜ.
﻿
	Πέτρος

----------

